# Forum > Diablo 3 > Diablo 3 Bots and Programs >  HELLBUDDY BOT *RELEASED* 30 days for FREE

## raged99

The beta from the Hellbuddy D3 bot has finally started :-)

You can use this bot 30 days for free!!!

Link to Homepage: HELLBUDDY BOT BETA *OUT NOW* « Hellbuddy Bot


The download link and the beta key can be found there too!

In my opinion this is the most promising D3 bot out there.

----------


## Dartz

How do i start questing with the bot it doesnt give a guide

----------


## Bayoya

Hard to set up

----------


## raged99

They have some guides at their forum  :Smile:

----------


## ChrisSch

> How do i start questing with the bot it doesnt give a guide


There are guides in the forum post where the download is.


The bot looks interesting, but I don't have time to try it now...

----------


## Dartz

> There are guides in the forum post where the download is.
> 
> 
> The bot looks interesting, but I don't have time to try it now...


I don't see no guides

----------


## Dartz

nvm i saw it i still dont get it to work

----------


## raged99

Guides German: Guides - Invision Power Board

Guides English: Guides - Invision Power Board

where's the problem?


Key doesnt work? --> http://forum.hellbuddy.com/index.php..._fromsearch__1

----------


## Dartz

> Guides German: Guides - Invision Power Board
> 
> Guides English: Guides - Invision Power Board
> 
> where's the problem?
> 
> 
> Key doesnt work? --> http://forum.hellbuddy.com/index.php..._fromsearch__1


crashes can someone make a sample on how to do act 1 part 4 on this bot?

----------


## Boscy

When I was able to read the guide, I believe it said it will automatically create a folder to put the quest file into. However I don't see it. Before their forums went down I was able to dl the bot and the quest file. Just wondering where to put the quest file so it picks it up!

----------


## raged99

"One click at the version number and your hellbuddy folder will open. Here you can find all lists, profiles and quests."

----------


## csxtitan

Not really a fan of the decision to store Battlenet login username/password in plaintext...

----------


## ChrisSch

Why should they not store it in plaintext ?What difference does it make?
I am not trying to protect them or something!!! 
I really don't know it so don't flame me please!


They have a hotfix that doesnt require you to enter login information I've seen

----------


## csxtitan

> Why should they not store it in plaintext ?What difference does it make?
> I am not trying to protect them or something!!! 
> I really don't know it so don't flame me please!
> 
> 
> They have a hotfix that doesnt require you to enter login information I've seen


It means that anyone or any program that knows where to look for the file can see your username and password.

It isn't encrypted.

----------


## raged99

New version: Update: Hotfix AzmodanSoul + Login - Invision Power Board

----------


## j0achim

Would absolutely love to see Iskatu portal bug fixed as well  :Wink:

----------


## ChrisSch

u mean the portal before the boss or which one?

----------


## tinooo19

So how do i set it up where are all the quests from my quests folder??

----------


## j0achim

> u mean the portal before the boss or which one?


The portal that spawns after you have spoken with Tyrael "Boss_Portal_1000MonsterFight" bot is able to use the portal but is never able to understand that it actually used the protal. (Act 4, Quest 1, Step 1) Also bot is not able to stop the chattering that is going on between Auriel(?) and Tyrael which would add 10-15 seconds to the loop.

----------


## Redmandx

nevermind, figured it out

----------


## kintarooe

Very cool bot , I see great potential in it :O

lvled to 60 by doing easy automatic kulle runs on nightmare , also nice cash.

----------


## Toldorn

For those that missed it;

*THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THE 'honorBUDDY' team devs.* 

Even though they've been cheeky and translated German on their website, its made by a Chinese company.

You have been warned.

----------


## ChrisSch

warned from what?

----------


## pattycakes

> warned from what?


that they are stealing all your login info

----------


## ChrisSch

lol, any proof? you don't even have to enter your login info?
dude, why should they make a WORKING bot, when their plan is to steal user accounts?
that doesnt make any sense at all.

----------


## raged99

It's not necessary to type in your login information, so this statement is needless  :Wink: 

Inform yourself, before posting lies.

----------


## ChrisSch

wow, update 6 fixes a lot of shit. anyone have the new azmodan profile that works with the newest version?

----------


## Weird0

> lol, any proof? you don't even have to enter your login info?
> dude, why should they make a WORKING bot, when their plan is to steal user accounts?
> that doesnt make any sense at all.


like already mentioned they are acting shady by obviously trying to copy the honorbuddy team. and the sense behind making a bot that actually works is plain and simple... feed the masses get as many ppl to actually use it and then when the time is right get as much accounts as possible at once.

ppl have been warned to not trust ppl that are acting so obviouse like they do. if certain people use it anyway well... lets just say personally i think that ppl that are too dumb to see such obviouse stuff need to learn it some way and if they wont listen they have to fell it.

----------


## Micano

Acting obvious how? If you read their forums they say it's not Honorbuddy.

----------


## ChrisSch

Lets just see how it works out with them...
Same name doesn't necessarily mean that they want to rip anyone off.

All I see is that their bot works really good (for a beta).
If they try to rip of my account, I can just get it back by contacting blizzard...

Besides: As Micano said. They tell everyone they have nothing to do with the honorbuddy guys.
Also they have a disclaimer at the beginning, forcing everyone to read that information for a few seconds before you can even click it away.

But "whatever dude"

----------


## jrazen

Looks interesting, but the whole Chinese thing throws me off. So much account hacking going on lately in the D3 community....

----------


## jm68

Worried about getting hacked? Get an authenticator.... Problem solved for life!

As for the bot, it works okay for a beta. The scripts people write are terrible so I suggest making your own. Took a wizard to 60 in like 23 hours played time with a script I wrote for normal mode and just re used in NM and hell.

----------


## ChrisSch

Understandable, if they'd steal all accounts, when do you think they would do it?
oh, and also you are not required to enter your login details in the bot...

----------


## Redmandx

I would ignore half the people saying you are going to get hacked because they are trying to be like honorbuddy, this site is a little bias towards honorbuddy team cause well, some of them are mods. 

As for the bot, works well, and with any 3rd party program there's always a risk of being banned and/or hacked etc... So if you decide to do it, you should be aware of the risks.

----------


## DaSoul

As a honorbuddy user i am waiting for demonbuddy. But i also tested hellbuddy and i have to say i think it is pretty good. If the kite function works well this is a very good bot.
People say that the scripts are crap are dumb. Until now i have farmed like 15 million gold just with azmodan public script, running absolutely perfect 100%afk.
The only thing to worry about is safety. That's why i'm botting on a farm account, not my main account.

----------


## vorn10

Yeah Azmo run (only core before Azmo) with 200%+GF gear is really nice on NM mode. And safety... hmm i will think about it 1-2 days before RMAH go live.

----------


## inforsir89

to bad i cant get hellbuddy to to work it crashs after i login

----------


## Redmandx

> to bad i cant get hellbuddy to to work it crashs after i login


Probably because there was an update to Diablo 3 yesterday, and with any updates/patches, 3rd party programs need updates as well to work. Reading their forums works wonders too  :Wink:  As they have already said they are aiming for this Friday for an updated working version to be out.

----------


## Sweking

They have disabled the authentication servers while they're updating / testing the bot due to wardens activation.

----------


## j0achim

Hehe i just have to say it "honor among thieves", when i see all the posts about "Hellbuddy sucks I'm waiting for Demonbuddy".

Dont get me wrong, I'm a big supporter of the Honorbuddy staff, and once Demonbuddy is released I'm sure its going to kick ass. However till then we use what have have access to, and Hellbuddy does a fantastic job!

Also some things you (I) learn after almost 15 years of botting, the developers have ONE thing in mind and its money if you believe for a second that its your account they are trying to protect you very mistaken, its their business most likely they are trying to make this business their lively-hood by selling you a bot that has a monthly subscription. Thinking anything else is just being utterly naive. Though of-course they think of your account but ONLY as a source of income, if they get you banned they are likely to loose you as a customer. 

*My 2¢*

----------


## kallellkryptonite

> As a honorbuddy user i am waiting for demonbuddy. But i also tested hellbuddy and i have to say i think it is pretty good. If the kite function works well this is a very good bot.
> People say that the scripts are crap are dumb. Until now i have farmed like 15 million gold just with azmodan public script, running absolutely perfect 100%afk.
> The only thing to worry about is safety. That's why i'm botting on a farm account, not my main account.



Where is this public script?

----------


## iFarmer

I'm a huge fan of HonorBuddy and bought over 3 licenses.

Does anyone know if HonorBuddy will be releasing their own Diablo 3 bot anytime soon? Otherwise, I'll settle for another bot - maybe this one.

----------


## travis2861

> I'm a huge fan of HonorBuddy and bought over 3 licenses.
> 
> Does anyone know if HonorBuddy will be releasing their own Diablo 3 bot anytime soon? Otherwise, I'll settle for another bot - maybe this one.


They are working on something for Diablo 3 but I expect it will be a while before they are. The estimate I saw was one to two months.

Edit: They just announced that testing for the bot will begin shortly. Guess the post I saw had the wrong estimate.

----------


## kjsd33

This bot sucks. They also ripped off the "honorbuddy" line of bots. I would advise against this.




> They are working on something for Diablo 3 but I expect it will be a while before they are. The estimate I saw was one to two months.
> 
> Edit: They just announced that testing for the bot will begin shortly. Guess the post I saw had the wrong estimate.


It gets released tomorrow.

----------


## Maschine

Is this no longer free for 30 days?

----------


## vvseekervv

^ cant download beta

----------


## ChrisSch

> Is this no longer free for 30 days?


Hmm, I can download it with no problem....
http://forum.hellbuddy.com/index.php...-the-bot-here/

do you have an account at the forum? it says that you need to register to see all forum

----------


## loltoneh

Running this. Making ~250k/hr on a WD.

----------


## nav4321

awesome bot  :Smile:

----------


## Dorado

everytime it tries to make a game it just i just get and error 316690 or something. anyone have the setup instructions they can post here?

----------


## reitiac

Thier forums have been down for a day or 2. It seems to happen weekly

----------


## projex

Didnt they start banning people using hellbuddy?

----------


## kexeel

yes, use at your own discretion 

but many people are still using it safely

----------


## Soil

> *Account Disabled*This website is currently disabled. If you are the account owner, please contact IPS support at your earliest convenience.


When following download link. :-)

----------


## streets772

Hellbuddy bot forums are down due to DDOS attacks. This is the 3rd time it has come down.

New link to download the bot is Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie! - click the middle part that says "download" ignore all the other junk

**If you are paranoid about virus and stuff do a scan before you download at your own will, otherwise enjoy

_BETA_KEY_#_00000000000000000000 is the beta key

You are welcome to freely use it as you please for the next couple days before they close beta testing and forcing people to pay

I do have certain scripts made by members and staff

I will be home in like 5-6 hours from work and will gladly upload scripts in a package for all ownedcore members who want to use this bot.

--I personally use this bot still to date and have not been banned on 7 accounts. A def great tool to use for free while you can.

----------


## Gorero

Would love that. it would at least let me finish leveling my wizard before the 30 days is up. 
looking forward to you getting home.

----------


## tochybaja

Hello
I using hellbuddy on EU & US servers , but sometimes just one of diablo3.exe just closing ( like a crash ) and hellbuddy open new process , but i stuck at login screen , i dont know where is problem . How i can fix it ( without autologin option ) maybe someone know.

----------


## Dksy

Cant wait to try it out.. please share.. +1

----------


## Dksy

guys how do you add the profile in the new launcher? i sorry noob here.. i wanna try...
i am trying the sarkoth profile...
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...-versions.html ([HellBuddy] Sarkoth Farming [4 NEW Different Versions])

----------


## streets772

On my home right now.

Add my skype: ufa_gaming 

I'll help anyone to the best of my ability

----------


## Gorero

i would be thrilled if you have any leveling scripts to post. i have it leveling my hunter now on the gold farming script and it runs like a champ. i am thinking this is the bot to buy.

----------


## streets772

i have the follow scripts:

Act _Quest_ 
3_1_farmxp
3_7_3
2_2
1_3_1
Sarkoth Farming

I do have a script that is kind of buggy still
Does Act 1 quest 1-3

----------


## Dksy

Hey can u share the 3_7_3 is that core?

----------


## sdre

> i have the follow scripts:
> 
> Act _Quest_ 
> 3_1_farmxp
> 3_7_3
> 2_2
> 1_3_1
> Sarkoth Farming
> 
> ...


Hey, Was wondering if you can upload any scripts for act 1 or 2 farming. or leroic mannor farming? the one which resumes the game to move into the zone to kill the mobs amassed cultists and teleport to camp, leave game, resume etc? 

Appreciate it mate.

----------


## Dksy

Thanks! for sharing +1 to contributor

----------


## streets772

Hellbuddy scripts, I do not own nor am I the author for any of these

Here are a few quests i have saved

Put quests in the quests folder and profile in the profile folder


Click the on the link
Wait for the counter to get to 0
Click "Continue as a free user"
Download should start right after that

Hellbuddy Stuff.rar | PutLocker

----------


## streets772

> Hey, Was wondering if you can upload any scripts for act 1 or 2 farming. or leroic mannor farming? the one which resumes the game to move into the zone to kill the mobs amassed cultists and teleport to camp, leave game, resume et
> c? 
> Appreciate it mate.


I put sarkoth farming in there. Looks for portal, if portal isn't found it logs out. If portal is found it logs in and kills it.

Thats about all i have saved. Deleted previous scripts that were getting caught.

----------


## streets772

Just found in my trash

Leoric Farm
2_8_3 
1_7_1 

HB Scripts 1.rar | PutLocker

Enjoy guys.

----------


## streets772

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...-versions.html ([HellBuddy] Sarkoth Farming [4 NEW Different Versions])

Is the sarkoth version

----------


## tochybaja

Please upload act3 q1 farm script  :Wink:

----------


## streets772

> Please upload act3 q1 farm script


In the first link i provided above, it has the Act 3_quest 1 farm. It does the entire beacon of light quest

are you looking for the one that does the mob on the stairs and resets?

----------


## tochybaja

Thanks! for upload , i will check how much XPH i can make

----------


## streets772

no problem. let me know!

----------


## sdre

> In the first link i provided above, it has the Act 3_quest 1 farm. It does the entire beacon of light quest
> 
> are you looking for the one that does the mob on the stairs and resets?


huge thanks brother. patient and reliable help you have been. kudos  :Smile:

----------


## charichard

links are down?

----------


## streets772

Everything in 1 link

To download click link
Looking for "Download" button in the middle of the screen
Download and enjoy.
DOWNLOAD*NOW!

+rep button is on the bottom left of the post section

----------


## Dksy

Running the 3_7_3 with my monk
300-330gph

sweeeeeet... probably some upgrades will increase even more...

----------


## bayburt69

Hi  :Smile: 

I just wanted you questions if you have an Xbox Live code.
Please write a message!  :Smile: 

greeting

----------


## charichard

thanks for working link! id rep but i dont have rep points lol

----------


## haitianboy420

> Hey can u share the 3_7_3 is that core?


please?

as well as a act 1 q1-3 would also be nice

ty in advance

----------


## streets772

To download click link
Look for "Download" button in the middle of the screen
Download and enjoy.

Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!

Above link contains

1_7_1
2_2
2_8_3
3_1 (Beacon of light quest)
3_7_3 (core)
Leoric_farm
Sarkoth Farming (Ownedcores TheFreak)

----------


## landoflui

this crashes my diablo game on logon screen

----------


## dezmay

it doesn't pick up gems which is important too.

----------


## streets772

> this crashes my diablo game on logon screen


There is another person with that problem, couldn't figure it out. Might have to wait till the hellbuddy forums are back up or try talking to datowl on skype




> it doesn't pick up gems which is important too.


You have to add it to your loot table in your profile folder. My loot table doesn't pickup gems.
I currently do not have the gem loot table but im sure if you googled it you would be able to find it

** edited
Direct from the Hellbuddy site




> If you need support, join our teamspeak or write to Datowl in Skype.
> 
> We will be back soon! 
> 
> TS-IP: ts.hellbuddy.com
> 
> SKYPE DatOwl: DatOwlSupport

----------


## dezmay

did it already just few links that point to the hellbuddy forum in which we cannot open.  :Frown:

----------


## streets772

damn. try talking to TheFreak on here. He might have the loot table for them.

----------


## 1kaotik1

the forums seems to be down in order for me to get the 30 free day trial key. is any one else getting the same thing?

----------


## Anlai

Forum is down but you can get the key in a post in this thread.

----------


## Sidelancer

> To download click link
> Look for "Download" button in the middle of the screen
> Download and enjoy.
> 
> Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!
> 
> Above link contains
> 
> 1_7_1
> ...


Thx mate, needed act 1 so I can start lvling my alt from scratch.

----------


## Sidelancer

> the forums seems to be down in order for me to get the 30 free day trial key. is any one else getting the same thing?


_BETA_KEY_#_00000000000000000000 use this for the license key, posted earlier in thread.

----------


## dezmay

what will happen if 30 days passed still down. i send message via skype and none in teamspeak. no reply. nada.

----------


## Loyola

If you are experiencing crashing while multibotting, you need assign one separate client copy to one instance. Several bots accessing one and the same client will cause you to crash everytime you start a second client.

----------


## streets772

nothing really. i've been using the bot for over a month now. 

It's just a beta key that says "30 days free"

----------


## darknight666

*how do you set up the quest and Profiles i download Profile and Quests you posted but i do not know where to put them to make them work lol*

----------


## Sidelancer

> *how do you set up the quest and Profiles i download Profile and Quests you posted but i do not know where to put them to make them work lol*


go to your temp folder under C:\Users\username\AppData\Local\Temp\ and find the hellbuddy folder. Replace the the files inside the "Profile" folder with the files from your downloaded profile folder. Do the equivalent for the Quests.

----------


## haitianboy420

I'm working on an act 1 quest 1-3 profile now for lowbie leveling before leoric manor..
as soon as its done I will post it. Right now I have it done a1q1. So I'm 1/3 done  :Smile:

----------


## dezmay

> I'm working on an act 1 quest 1-3 profile now for lowbie leveling before leoric manor..
> as soon as its done I will post it. Right now I have it done a1q1. So I'm 1/3 done


greatness!!! can you show me how to enable looting of gems on profile?

i can't wait on your script...

----------


## Lionofthewarriors

Question was answered above

----------


## Kaurion

When I first ran hellbuddy on 3_7_3 (core) using streets772's link, everything worked great. I tried running the bot again later that day, and all it would do is visit the stash, blacksmith, and merchant in that order and loop that sequence. I tried several different quests on different acts - same results. I also tried fiddling with graphics settings and window size - no go. I sent a skype message to support, but there has been no reply yet. It's so strange - the only thing I remember doing between the two runs is log on to a different account. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks!

----------


## blaatt

Diablo 3 is crashing when i press start. When i'm in a game it leaves and it does nothing. If i press start again it tries to join the game but then it crashes while loading.
Same thing when i'm not in the game but just start with auto login..

Guess i'm missing something, can someone explain how you load this bot because their site is down so i can't see any guides.

----------


## Strichnine

How do I load profiles? I've put profiles in AppData/Temp/Hellbuddy/Profiles and quests in AppData/Temp/Hellbuddy/Quests. But when I load the launcher none of the profiles show, only "New Profile - 1 ". What am I doing wrong?

----------


## Lionofthewarriors

> How do I load profiles? I've put profiles in AppData/Temp/Hellbuddy/Profiles and quests in AppData/Temp/Hellbuddy/Quests. But when I load the launcher none of the profiles show, only "New Profile - 1 ". What am I doing wrong?


Click "start profile" It will start Diablo. Once you get there and log in another window will pop up that allows you to pick your quest and other settings.

----------


## Sidelancer

> How do I load profiles? I've put profiles in AppData/Temp/Hellbuddy/Profiles and quests in AppData/Temp/Hellbuddy/Quests. But when I load the launcher none of the profiles show, only "New Profile - 1 ". What am I doing wrong?


No it's supposed to do that. Technically theres two "Profiles". The "general" profiles contain all the data for a specific account you have. The "specific" profiles are the ones you load from scripts. You did everything right, just press start once you load hellbuddy and then choose your options in Profile and quests once you're in the game.

----------


## leinad864

each time i try to start the quest, i fail and my char just stands there, also the selected quest moves to the previous one when i try to select it, i dont know what im doing wrong, but a little tutorial might help since the sites down, thanks to whoever can help me

----------


## Sidelancer

> each time i try to start the quest, i fail and my char just stands there, also the selected quest moves to the previous one when i try to select it, i dont know what im doing wrong, but a little tutorial might help since the sites down, thanks to whoever can help me


After you select the quest and press start, it automatically selects the next quest in the list. This doesn't mean you're doing the wrong quest; it just puts it down to run that quest next IF you tell it to in the Profile options. 

Your character is probably doing nothing because you dont actually have the quest. For example, for an Act 1_5_3 script your character needs to have that quest point saved in his games. If you don't have it, it won't work.

----------


## dezmay

> I'm working on an act 1 quest 1-3 profile now for lowbie leveling before leoric manor..
> as soon as its done I will post it. Right now I have it done a1q1. So I'm 1/3 done


any news for this quest? many thanks!

----------


## leinad864

> After you select the quest and press start, it automatically selects the next quest in the list. This doesn't mean you're doing the wrong quest; it just puts it down to run that quest next IF you tell it to in the Profile options. 
> 
> Your character is probably doing nothing because you dont actually have the quest. For example, for an Act 1_5_3 script your character needs to have that quest point saved in his games. If you don't have it, it won't work.


alright, so i tried 1_7_1 from my quest folder and then i select act 1 quest 7 and agree to it reseting a previous data then i go to the profiles, select 1_7_1 and press start and the same thing happens, no moving or anything like i have completed the quest on all difficulties

----------


## hotshot85

i have a weird problem. the entire program or any scripts i use runs fine. but it only runs for about 10-15mins. before it force restarts the game.
the only option i have is to disable auth and allow the program to auto-login for me.
is there any way around this force restart bug?

----------


## Sidelancer

Before people start posting about their beta keys not working, the beta is over. Hellbuddy Bot for latest news.

----------


## Gorero

Ok guys, 

Found a monster of a bug tonight. 
Be EXTREMELY careful how you set your filters. I set my filters to pick up all blues and to stash the ilevel 63s and DE the rest. This is where I ran into the issue. I was wearing a couple pieces of freshly purchased ilevel 62 blue magic find gear. and a nice 1k dps ilevel 62 sword. well on the first trip to empty my bags the bot also processed my equipped gear along with my bags. 

You guessed it. Weapon, shoulder, belt, shield and chest where all DEed. It seems the items you are wearing are also part of you inventory as far as the bot is concerned. I can tell you this hurt a lot. while the gear wasn't the best of the best none of it was cheap. So please be very careful how you set up your filters and be aware of this issue. 

I cannot complain, after all I level 3 toons to 60 in less than a week. The bot is very very good. It is a little slow for gold farming but I believe this is more a scripting issue than anything else. 
Once the site is stable I will put in a bug report on this. 

Be safe my friends and happy botting!
G-

----------


## Lionofthewarriors

Beta is still up

"The release of the bot will be delayed until we have the problems with the new server fixed.

Sorry for the delay, but the beta key will still work until the update is out :/"

----------


## LoverBoy24

Didn;t get a beta key  :Frown:  
I was to late .Can someonae give one to try it ?
I tryed this for 1 day with 1 Euro and i wasn't impressed.

----------


## bart0s

Beta is down -___-

----------


## tochybaja

Hello i have key to sell only for 4$ ! activated to 25th july 
MY MSN : [email protected]

----------


## dezmay

is that single lifetime? if yes PM me i am interested.

----------


## charichard

have you figured out a way to get around this bug? mine did the same thing, lost like 3 mill worth of gear, now im scared to have it sell yellows in the case itll sell the new gear i bought

----------


## SCANLINE

Sorry, we couldn't find that! HP ist down?

----------


## imbalot

link not working?

----------


## Tuckslayer

I work 50+ hours a week so got litle time to farm... I have been digging around for WEEKS now trying to find a legit download of this... Anywhere that doesnt require a friggin survey or doesn't make my antivirus go nuts. Please advise!  :Frown:

----------


## Slebo

> I work 50+ hours a week so got litle time to farm... I have been digging around for WEEKS now trying to find a legit download of this... Anywhere that doesnt require a friggin survey or doesn't make my antivirus go nuts. Please advise!


The original Hellbuddy is not existing anymore, theres some respawn project i think going on, but I'm not sure.

----------


## Tuckslayer

> The original Hellbuddy is not existing anymore, theres some respawn project i think going on, but I'm not sure.


Is there anything out there anymore that is safe? I looooove D3, but I just dont have the time to dedicate to be able to get anywhere with work and life. Any recomendations?

----------


## xxjohndeerexx

Respawned

----------

